# Pigeon Clubs in my area?



## oakhill1863 (Feb 22, 2002)

I am interested in finding a pigeon club in my area. I live halfway between Pittsburgh and Cleveland in northwestern PA. The only pigeon breeders I have found in my immediate area raise exotics but not homers. Anyone know of a club near me or a breeder that I can talk to? Thanks. Kathy


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Sounds like you are not interested in raising rare or show type pigeons, but prefer the racing type. If this is correct, then check with the American Racing Pigeon Unionl on the net. They can direct you. If you want to raise show pigeons, check with the NPA (National Pigeon Association. 
Good luck,
Carl


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

The AU's URL is: http://www.pigeon.org/ 

Pigeons have served humans well--above and beyond, really. Many are decorated as heroes. None should be considered disposable life.

Goodnight.

PIGEONS FOREVER!!!

--Ray


----------



## sirpigeon (Jan 25, 2002)

Hi Kathy, There is a club for all breeds in northeast Ohio;The NE Ohio Breeders and Fanciers Association.What breeds do you have?I have German Toys and I live in Cleveland.If you'd like more info you can e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## pigeonraiser (Mar 23, 2001)

Hello Kathy;Im not sure about a club but i know they have a winter show at Freemont Ohio every year.Sirpigeon lives up north and he can probly tell you more about it than me.I'm a buckeye myself but I'm in Cinci in the south.Good luck


----------

